# What is the best Roomette on a Viewliner?



## kendoggbyrd (Sep 8, 2017)

I might be taking a viewliner from Washington to Chgo and was wondering.

Is it #5 or #7-the center of the train?

Is it #11 by the coffee station?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 8, 2017)

On Viewliners Roomettes #1-#4 are the "best" rooms in the middle of the car, but #5 and #7 are OK.

Room #11 is close to the door and over the trucks, I'd avoid it if possible.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Sep 8, 2017)

I like Roomettes #1 and #2 best, because they are at the end of the row so don't have a neighbor on one side.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Sep 8, 2017)

I prefer #1 - #6 closer to center.


----------



## AG1 (Sep 8, 2017)

The Capitol Limited is the direct train from Washington, DC to Chicago and it uses SuperLiners, not ViewLiners. You would have to travel to New York Penn Station too board a ViewLiner to Chicago.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 8, 2017)

RRRick said:


> The Capitol Limited is the direct train from Washington, DC to Chicago and it uses SuperLiners, not ViewLiners. You would have to travel to New York Penn Station too board a ViewLiner to Chicago.


He could take the Cardinal from WAS to CHI on a Viewliner.


----------



## kendoggbyrd (Sep 9, 2017)

pennyk said:


> RRRick said:
> 
> 
> > The Capitol Limited is the direct train from Washington, DC to Chicago and it uses SuperLiners, not ViewLiners. You would have to travel to New York Penn Station too board a ViewLiner to Chicago.
> ...


That's what it is. The Cardinal. I should have stated that.


----------

